
Show HN: Get a free, hosted static website and help me out of debt - siddharthgdas
http://atyay.xyz
======
cableshaft
I think you might have had more luck with clickthroughs if you had posted a
higher debt amount. $2000 is nothing, at least in the US. Between just student
loans and my car loan I've got over 10x that amount of debt, and I have a
smaller amount of student loans than the average nowadays (and many times less
than several people I know, some of which have over $100k in student
debt...with a humanities degree, even).

So anyway, when I saw that amount I was just like "Ha, that's nothing. My
number is much higher." And I didn't feel that compelled to help. I don't
really want to admit that, but I thought you should be aware of it, since it's
your experiment.

~~~
siddharthgdas
Thank you for your ASKHN about html5 games, it was really helpful.

~~~
cableshaft
You're welcome. Glad it ended up helping people. I didn't really follow up on
what people suggested yet. Your comment reminded me that I should look into
that again, so thanks :).

------
h4waii
Ignoring the fact that this isn't tugging at emotions, it's a straight up lie
and you're aware of it, since you said it was a con.

This doesn't even prove that people are willing to give you "more" considering
there isn't an option for less, to zero, amounts to donate.

~~~
siddharthgdas
Wouldn't not giving an option for less amounts be easier than giving it? If
they don't want to pay more then they just don't pay at all.

------
nautical
[http://essays.eidetia.com/emotionmodel.html](http://essays.eidetia.com/emotionmodel.html)

~~~
nautical
Post by same guy : looks like an 'experiment'

~~~
siddharthgdas
Bingo ;)

~~~
nautical
Hey , I am working on couple of projects would love to connect with you . Your
blog looks interesting :) \- piyush

~~~
siddharthgdas
Sure, eidetia.com/contact.html Whatsapp me from the number given there.

------
skrowl
I wish I was only $2,000 in debt. I'm several hundred times that amount in
debt!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Can you share how you got into such a big amount of debt?

~~~
bugsy11
They could be referring to their mortgage

~~~
notheguyouthink
And a car. Many people have car debts. 2k debt is nothing, for this debt
society heh.

Note that i hate debt, and fight to have none of it and i'm not excusing it;
but, i do have a car loan _(my only debt)_.

------
notheguyouthink
I'm confused, how is this free if i pay $100 for it? I'm not knocking his
pitch, or even talking about it at all really - i'm just trying to understand
the title. What is free exactly?

~~~
siddharthgdas
It was an experiment - essays.eidetia.com/emotionmodel.html And the title was
a clickbait, so...

------
fiatjaf
Get a free, hosted static website and help me pay my bills

Get a free, hosted static website and help me feed my children

------
siddharthgdas
I apologize to everyone whose time was wasted by my silly experiment.

